# Tire Pressure Alert!!!



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

The car gets shipped across the big pond with the tires bulging at 60PSI - the dealer is supposed to let them down to the normal 35PSI - mine did not.

I only had a couple hundred miles on 'em, so not that big a deal, but all owners may want to take a quick check.


---Larry


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

Did you notice how the ride sucked ass? At that tire pressure for a couple thousand miles you would definitely be able to see un even tire wear, can we say crowning! Good lookin out LARRY!


----------



## JBarnes (Jul 28, 2004)

Larry, thanks for the info, picked mine up on Monday and noticed it road like a brick. Sure enough, 55PSI in all of them.


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

Mine was deliverd to me @ 45psi. At least they were all -exactly- 45psi on my digital gage, which says someone used something precise, although wrong.

Set mine to 32psi as the manual lists 30psi for loads up to 450ish, and 35psi for max loads.

- Dieter


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

What ? RFM?

I looked at the little sticker in the door, perhaps I should have put my glasses on? I thought it said 35/35 was "normal".

Larry


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

LarryM said:


> What ? RFM?
> 
> I looked at the little sticker in the door, perhaps I should have put my glasses on? I thought it said 35/35 was "normal".
> 
> Larry


In an unusual step, I actually covered most of my manual. There is a chart in there that lists more detailed pressure info than the door sticker (which only says 35psi). It details the 235 and 245 width tires (based on load) and the spare. I usually just look at the door sticker as well, so this is why it stuck out on my mind. I just picked 32psi, even though 30psi would be 'correct' based on how I'd be driving 99% of the time.

OK, what does RFM mean?

- Dieter


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

xp800 said:


> ...OK, what does RFM mean?
> 
> - Dieter


Sorry, that one's oldie I guess, its: *R*ead the *F*'ing *M*anual - a derogator term, as you may guess.

So I should RFM.

Speaking of that, did everybody get the owners manual on CD as well as the regular paper one? How cool is that? 

---Larry


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

If you look at the pressure printed on the sidewall; it is 300 KPA or 44PSI at max load. That may be why one of the cars was "set" at 45 PSI. That said, as soon as I read this thread I went out and sure enough 60 PSI !!!!!!
We might want this thread to be highlighted somehow so others will know enough to check !!!!!!


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks For The Heads Up..........just Checked Mine And All 4 Were Differnt Ranging From 47 To 41 Psi.


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

Mine were all 45 as well.

Anyway a MOD could sticky this?


----------



## Wes in TX (Sep 19, 2004)

I picked up my purple Goat last night, just now checked the pressure after reading this thread - 56-58 psi all the way around. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

LarryM said:


> What ? RFM?
> 
> I looked at the little sticker in the door, perhaps I should have put my glasses on? I thought it said 35/35 was "normal".
> 
> Larry


Good heads up about the air pressure... thats what forums like this are all about. Larry, you want to go by the sticker in the door. Tire pressure goes by the weight and load of the vehicle. A stripped down lighter weight may require a different tire pressure. The manual may cover information in a more general sense.

The pressure listed in the door sticker is... Cold pressure measurement. After tires heat up they will gain about 3 or 4 psi.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

For stock tires the pressure should be 30 to 35 PSI depending on the load. It's in the manual....Don't get confused they also list the pressure for the 18 in. that we don't have !!!!!!


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

52 psi all around sheech! was anyones pressure right?

Robert


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

TORRIDONE said:


> 52 psi all around sheech! was anyones pressure right?
> 
> Robert



I just checked mine and yes, one was right, the rear passenger was at 35. The rest where around 55 psi which would explain the harsh ride. The dealers are dropping the ball as test drivers are feeling an untrue ride.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

muohio said:


> I just checked mine and yes, one was right, the rear passenger was at 35. The rest where around 55 psi which would explain the harsh ride. The dealers are dropping the ball as test drivers are feeling an untrue ride.


Doesn't this make you wonder how the heck ONE would be right? :confused


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

*Same here...*

Just bought mine on 9/16/04. Had the same issue. All four were at 58.5psi.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Since this wasn't "sticky-ed", I'm just bringing it TTT (to the top)

as mine too, 55 psi all the way around, digital.

That really pisses me off since the ride was so dramatically different and better once you drop down to the 35 / 30 as sticker / manual suggests.

I drove around for 2 days starting to think the ride was worse than my SS Camaro.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks to you guys, I borrowed a guage from the service dept before I even drove off the lot and to my surprise they had the tires to 35psi already.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow! That's the only one I've heard of as being right!

I did report this back to my sales guy who promised to wail upon the service dept, so hopefully at least one dealer is catching this now.

---Larry


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

also, found a piece of lead, wedge shaped, about 2" wide by 3" long, next to the goat in my driveway after washing and putting coat of zaino on it.

didn't belong to the kids, so took it to dealer to ask if it was a shipping wedge, like sticker on winshield mentioned ???

they said it was not. now, my driveway is 125' long so, wtf was it ? how'd it get there ?


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

*The reason is...*

The cars sit for months on a boat and the tires get flat spots on them. The dealer ups the pressure to help round the tire back out, but they must be forgetting to reduce it again before allowing the car off the lot... Very bad.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine was delivered w/ aftermarket wheels & tires....so no problemo.


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*Mine were at 50psi. each!*

Thank you, great post. Can't wait to feel the ride difference.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

35 across the board. Wow! a dealer on the ball. :cheers


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Hmph, 50 across the board...lowered it down to 32, gotta try out the ride later, and see if the handling is better


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

Newbie here. I received my GTO April 2, 2004. It took about 700 miles before i checked my tire pressure. All 4 tires were at 24 psi. I thought the car seemed a bit loose in the corners. This is one of many things my dealer missed


----------



## Luth (Sep 28, 2004)

50psi here all the way around...


Now to take it back in for my drivers window acting up. Can't wait to drop the bomb that they are idiots about the tire pressure thing... :shutme teehee


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Got my car yesterday and checked the pressure this morning. They were all at 55psi. No wonder the ride felt a little jiggly!!


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

same thing with mine. 54psi all the way around


----------



## gsmith (Oct 21, 2004)

*Mine too!*

Thanks for the posting. I discovered at 1,120 miles my tires were at 60 PSI.

Now the are all set.


----------



## Guido (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum and damn glad to be! I've had my goat for 2 months now and couldn't be happier! As far as the TP goes, call it a habit, but that's one of the first things I checked when I got my car. Believe it or not, the dealership had it at 44, where it's supposed to be for the recommended rating. Personally, I keep them at 38-40. You never know when you're going to get a "challenge". None so far, though.


----------



## BILLYGOAT (Oct 17, 2004)

50 psi all around on mine, I used to be on a forum for my old intrepid es but the only good info I ever got was recalls. So after getting the Goat figured I would find a new forum and its paying off for these types of reasons. GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

the tire pressure was at 33 on all of my tire from the dealer. I guess that some guys know what they are doing at the dealership. Thanks for the info


----------



## Marty31 (Oct 28, 2004)

Great job Larry. I checked mine today. 46psi in all 4. Thanks.

Marty


----------



## IlovemyGTO (Nov 4, 2004)

Mine seems to ride really rough as well, I'll check the tire pressure. Maybe this is what is causing all the skipping of CDs


JBarnes said:


> Larry, thanks for the info, picked mine up on Monday and noticed it road like a brick. Sure enough, 55PSI in all of them.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I just picked up my GTO yesterday. Didn't even think to check the tire presure. I will now.! Thanks guys.


----------



## 1970 Goat (Nov 17, 2004)

hey, thanks for tellin eveyone about the tire pressure. my neighbor, a car dealer, got a shipment of new GTO's lately and complained of the ride. told him to check the tires, but he doesn't like Pontiacs- ya i know, can't believe i live near this guy- and assumed that's the way they are built. so thanks again!!


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Checked mine today. All 4 were at 33psi.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

*Don't forget to check your spare!*

Don't forget to check your spare!

Since my regular tires read 47.5 psi, I immediately checked my spare and sure enough, it was also at 47.5 psi. It should be set to 60 psi.

Greg


----------



## Dan Sneddon (Nov 28, 2004)

Picked mine up a couple of weeks ago, and the tire pressure was at 50psi. Thanks for posting it, I just checked it.

Dan


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

*Tire Pressure*

I am the proud owner of the 2004 GTO as of the past weekend! After reading your posting I went to me car and sure enough...every tire was at 54-59psi. Not sure why they would put so much in the tires, but I certainly adjusted the psi.
Thanks!
Frank


----------

